# leopard gecko excessive shedding



## EDED (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi

my girlfriend has an (almost) 3yr old female leopard gecko that has been shedding more frequently than usual. she used to shed approx. every 2mos, now its more like every 1-2weeks.  her appetite was good, but the past month has slowed down a little. nothing has changed in the setup

I've read conflicting threads on the web regarding this

what do you guys think?

thanks,


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you sure it's multiple sheds and not just regular sheddings that are taking FOREVER to come off completely? Because if that's what's happening, the gecko is in trouble. Improper shedding can result in damage to limbs and the permanent loss of toes.


----------



## EDED (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey there,

multiple complete shedding is occuring.  

once or twice she has problems around her toes, but she eventually gets them.

recently, she will molt completely or partially at a time then about a week or two later, she is molting again.

obviously her feeding has gone down due to frequent shedding.

she seems otherwise healthy, normal poop and etc.

the mealworm source has not been changed.


----------

